# South coast this (long) weekend 28 Feb - 2 Mar.



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Is anyone doing any kayak fishing on the south coast over this coming long weekend?

I'm hoping to be getting on the water, somewhere from Walpole to east of Albany.
PM me or call on 0417 981644 if you're interested in meeting up for a session somewhere.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hope you have some success Dave.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Sorry I have not been around. A mate and I have been training for the Avon Decent this year. I have a Wave ski and have been out on that all the time. Four months to go so am working hard at it.

I was in Albany last week and will be there in a couple of weeks. Might be able to catch up for a beer at least.

Will be out at a place called Alexanders bay over Easter and then Narrogin for the next two weeks. So my fishing has been cut back till after the Avon.

Wattie.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Wattie, give me a call when you're coming over, 0417 981644. Yeah, be good to catch up for a beer at least.


----------

